# Newly qualified Canadian PCP transferring to the UK



## mvt (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey,

I'm wondering if anyone has any experience or advice on  the chances of a newly qualified Primary Care Paramedic in Ontario, Canada being able to work in the UK?

I have a 2 year diploma in Human Kinetics and have just completed a 1 year PCP program.  I'm looking to move to the UK to be with my wife who is a British citizen and who currently lives there. I have read about the HCPC and it seems that with no actual experience of working as a PCP in Canada after obtaining my degree, it is unlikely that I would be able to work as a paramedic in the UK. I'm willing to take additional courses to do this but wondered what I could actually do over in the UK and what my options would be.

Thanks,


----------

